# Opening Morning Double



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well the birds were really quite this morning. Only heard a couple gobbles and a few yelps. However in the next section we were hearing all sorts of gobbles so at 7:15 we determined that if nothing was happening by 8 we would ask the neighbor for permission to hunt the birds on his property. But 7:45 rolled around and the turkeys finally worked their way out into the field but were still a couple hundred yards off, about 8 hens and 2 toms. One lonely Tom came out about 150 yrds off and struted all by himself. I gave him a couple yelps to let him know we were there and he zero'd in on the two hen decoys. He began working his way over bringing all the other turkeys with him. He came into the decoys which were set at 10 and 15 yards. My brother was waiting for his strutting fan to cover his head before shouldering his shotgun. In the meantime the other turkeys were showing up with the other two toms that didn't like this lonely tom struting with the hen decoys. Those two toms chased that poor guy from his lover decoys and then proceeded to strut. My brother John yanked the gun up and shot one tom and the other tom hesitated just a split second, which gave my other brother time to shoulder his shotgun and shoot. Double Down!! 

Johns Bird - 22 lbs. - 1" Spurs - 10" Beard
Joes Bird - 21 lbs. - 1" Spurs - 9" Beard

I will be adding photos and video tonight when I get home from work. It was miserable weather but a very successful morning.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome chris!!! congrats on a good hunt...now u need a bird!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve sent me the text this morning with the pics, way to go Chris! Like Steve said, now it's time to get your bird!!!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

doubles are definately exciting.

Very generous of you to let your brothers kill their birds first. I usually do the same, just being there is awesome and allows you to experience more than one hunt a year.

congrats.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

WTG Chris and bros--looking forward to another of your videos!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the opening moring double.... Your a braver man than I am, the rain scared me off this morning!!!! :lol: Pic's man pic's lets see em!!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys and gal!! It was awesome being there with my brothers. The video is currently being uploaded to youtube so it will be a few minutes before I get that up here but here are some pictures to wet your appetite.

You'd think that after pulling something like this off they would have more of a smile.


















Here is a picture looking back at our setup. It always amazes me how these pop up blinds don't seem to bother the turkeys.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Good job on the birds......I was thinking the same thing about the blind........Mack


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great job nice pics and birds


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great hunt with your family, congrats! Good luck on your bird.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

nice pics chris!!!!! thats awesome buddy!!! now we need to get you a bird!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is the long awaited video. Boy it took forever to upload.

[youtube]<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_v7fPCYBp0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_v7fPCYBp0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

As Usual!

I like how their feet were getting bigger and bigger with each step in that mud--I think mine looked like that on the walk in this AM!

Eric


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome Vid nice job guys thats probaly a record for closet double drop wow!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Playin' Hooky said:


> As Usual!
> 
> I like how their feet were getting bigger and bigger with each step in that mud--I think mine looked like that on the walk in this AM!
> 
> Eric


Thanks. That was one of the first things that I noticed about these birds. They had a ton of mud on thier feet. It seems like they would avoid the fields if they had to put up with that.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice birds, thanks for sharing the pics. You guys going to mount them yourselves, jsut a tail and beard type mount or is it just dinner?


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

chris_kreiner said:


> Thanks. That was one of the first things that I noticed about these birds. They had a ton of mud on thier feet. It seems like they would avoid the fields if they had to put up with that.


ThAT WAS SOME SWEET FOOTAGE BRO!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Frantz said:


> Nice birds, thanks for sharing the pics. You guys going to mount them yourselves, jsut a tail and beard type mount or is it just dinner?


 
I'm not sure what my brother Joe is doing with his fan and beard cause this is his first tom. But both birds are going to make a great dinner!!

Thanks Jeff!! Now I just got to get a bird to help support our team!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job guys....congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done guys! Congrats to all!


----------

